# CPT Code 27370



## karinavega (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello there
I've been a member few months and this is my first time in the discussion boards.  I wanted to ask for guidance about CPT Code 27370 for Medicare.  We do Hyalgan knee injections using fluoroscopy (77002) and i am wondering if this is compliant with Medicare to use it on every injection or should we be using 20610 instead with the fluoroscopy code .  Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## maryalicecollins@gmail.co (Aug 6, 2013)

Your post did not mention arthography so 27370 may not be appropriate.   I think the more appropriate code for injection only is 20610.


----------

